# Eheim 2026, 2028 Primer Button O-ring



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If anyone is interested in getting a replacement o-ring for the primer button on their Eheim Professional II filters, here is the website, http://www.atomicrice.com and the associated info regarding the o-ring failure issue, [/url]http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/43083-eheim-priming-unit-o-ring-now.html.
This is a brand new website. Al...or installation, I will post my results here.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Dec 30, 2006)

I tried contacting those people, but no reply. There is also no information about them on their website. It's like an anonymous site, which scares me. So, I did some more research and found a store in Ohio that carries the actual Eheim brand o-ring! Sure, a bit more cost-wise, but at least the store really exists and the part is OEM (even if the atomicrice site claims theirs is better). Plus, you can actually call and speak to someone at the store. ;-)

http://www.shop.trilbytropicals.com/Ehe ... 354170.htm


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I understand your reluctance with purchasing from a website that has such limited info available. At the time I needed that o-ring, they were the only place to purchase them and I've had no problem with them.

I have also purchased from Trilby's when ordering multiple other Eheim parts, especially since they are a local shop in my state.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Dec 30, 2006)

Ironically, I just received a reply message from atomicrice, so they are indeed still around. In fact, they are in San Francisco, near me, like Trilby's is to you.  Alas, their message came in just 2 hours after I placed an order with Trilby's, because I couldn't wait. Besides, like you mentioned, since I needed a few different seals as well, it only made sense to purchase from the same place.

As an aside, below is my recommendation I have in regards to seals on the Pro II:

I have a 2126 on a 55 gallon and a 2128 on a 75 gallon. They are both approx. 4 years old, obtained within 6 months of each other. The 3 internal seals on the baskets in the 2128 were breaking down so I ordered some. When they arrived a few days ago, I cleaned my 2128 and installed the new seals. When I reassembled it, it leaked from the main seal. I opened it again to ensure I put everything back properly, but it still leaked. To be sure it was the main seal, I decided to try my 2126 (from the 55 tank) in the place of the 2128 on the 75 tank just to be certain there was indeed a problem with the canister and not something else like the hoses. But, before doing so, I cleaned the 2126, then put into play on the 75 tank. Imagine my surprise when the 2126 then leaked. It leaked less than the 2128, but leaked nevertheless. I was puzzled by that, and decided to install the 2128 (that was the original leaker) where on the 55 where the 2126 normally is. Lo and behold, no leak. I was dumbfounded.

I then installed the 2128 back on the 75 tank where it originally was and it immediately began leaking again. I put the 2126 back where it was originally, and it, too, leaked. At that point I had 2 leaking filters. I decided to take apart the 2128 again and to apply vaseline to the main seal with a q-tip. While doing so, I noticed that the q-tip was turning black as I was applying the vaseline, so I knew that the the seal must be breaking down. Since the 2126 leaked less, I decided to put a bucket under the 75 tank, and run the 2126 on the 75 until I could get new main seals, and run some spare Aquaclears on my 55 in the meantime.

Fast-forward 2 days later. The main seals arrived. I installed them on both filters and they stopped leaking. When I had the 2126 apart, I looked at the internal basket seals and saw that they, too, were in the same brittle and weak state as the ones I had replaced in the 2128. I thought I would have a few more months on them, which is why I only ordered seals orginally for the 2128.

Anyway, when I checked the filters again a couple of hours later out of paranoia, I was disappointed to find the 2128 to be leaking again, but this time it was leaking ABOVE where the main seal is. I did not have leaking around the power cord, as is what I typically hear of in regards to primer o-ring failure, and it was not leaking from the hose tap seals. I did notice that the primer button was extremely hard to push down, and once down it took what seemed like forever to come back up. In fact, I had to encourage it a bit. So, I am pretty sure that the o-ring seal is bad, too, which is what brought me to attempting contact with atomicrice.

Interestingly, 24 hours later, the 2128 has stopped leaking, I presume due to the leak being small, and the minerals in the water stopping up the tiny gap. But from what I saw of the condition of the basket seals, having to replace the main seal, and now seeing a small leak in the primer o-ring, I am quite sure the primer o-ring will fail completely soon, and aany other seals likely need replacement, as well.

As I mentioned above, I ended up going with Trilby's for a primer o-ring seal for the 2128, but at the same time, I also ordered one for the 2126, as well as basket seals for the 2126, and hose tap seals for both filters. From what I experienced, it is obvious that once you see one seal start breaking down, the other seals are probably close to being shot, too, so your safest bet is to order all new seals. Even if you don't replace them all at once, you're likely to need to address the rest of them in short order. So, save yourself some heaches and just order all new seals if ANY of your seals have worn out. Of course, this does not apply if you accidentally damaged one seal. ;-)


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for adding your personal experiences because I think it is important for other people to understand that o-rings and seals are a wear item and do need to be replaced periodically.


----------

